# How would you respond?



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey, I was doing some research so I could better understand the Furry community, and then I ended up creating a Fursona. My only problem is that I've never considered myself a Furry, so I don't know how to react to the feeling I got when my 'sona was complete (which I can't even describe... it was unlike any reaction I've really had before).

My question is: What do you think of an "outsider" who made a 'sona? Also, what advice do you have (embrace it, move on, etc.)? Given the way my folks act, I'm seriously in a situation here, and I need some help figuring out what comes next.

Thanks for whatever help you're willing to send my way. Any advice helps!


----------



## Delta_Waffle (Feb 21, 2017)

I guess I would say an outsider with a sona is ok. I also think that if you want to be a furry than embrace it. You don't have to tell people about it if you want. I don't tell people I'm a furry but if someone asks I'd tell them I was.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2017)

You can create an Avatar/Sona of whatever and not personally associate with the fandom/community/group the Avatar/Sona are inspired from.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 21, 2017)

Speaking as a person who, technically speaking, has a 'sona without considering themselves a Furry, you made art that you like, it's no different than if you were drawing it for a story. My avatar, and username, comes from a Werewolf character in a book I wrote. Given that said character takes a lot of aspects of myself as part of his characterization, it's only natural that I use him as an outward general persona.
Don't get fixated on whether or not something makes you a furry, humans have been fascinated with anthropomorphism for millennia, it's nothing strange when you look at all of the legends and myths we have. Were-anything, youkai, even deities, it's just something that's been around since forever.
Any form of 'sona, per or fur, will elicit an emotional reaction regardless of the type. It can be seeing yourself from a different perspective, or a different way of looking at the world. It can be an exploration of who you are and what makes you you, or it can be something you do for fun. It is what you make of it, Furry or not.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 21, 2017)

Bein a Creationist is nothin to be shamed of be proud


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 22, 2017)

If I saw someone like that, I'd slowly bring them into it... they'll thank me later.
It was just a matter of time before they found out. Unless they had been actively avoiding it. In which case I let them be.
It's none of my concern whether someone likes anthros but doesn't want to associate with the community. In your case, however, it's a matter of getting accostumed to it. It can feel weird at first but you'll soon realize it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Well, I would like to thank everyone for the responses. I had a nice, long Twitter DM chat with a Furry YouTuber (Kothorix, IDK if you heard of him b/c I don't know y'all that well), and we came to the general consensus that it would be fun to run with it. So, here it is: my 'sona.


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Feb 22, 2017)

i'm by no means a furry but i have a sona (sort of) and i enjoy drawing anthros just bc it's fun! so i'd say just do what u like, as long as ur enjoying urself that's all that matters :3c

and ur sona looks rly cool btw!​


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

AlleycatIrony said:


> i'm by no means a furry but i have a sona (sort of) and i enjoy drawing anthros just bc it's fun! so i'd say just do what u like, as long as ur enjoying urself that's all that matters :3c
> 
> and ur sona looks rly cool btw!​


Thx!


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hey, I was doing some research so I could better understand the Furry community, and then I ended up creating a Fursona. My only problem is that I've never considered myself a Furry, so I don't know how to react to the feeling I got when my 'sona was complete (which I can't even describe... it was unlike any reaction I've really had before).
> 
> My question is: What do you think of an "outsider" who made a 'sona? Also, what advice do you have (embrace it, move on, etc.)? Given the way my folks act, I'm seriously in a situation here, and I need some help figuring out what comes next.
> 
> Thanks for whatever help you're willing to send my way. Any advice helps!




Hello.....

As a person who also wanted to know what a furry was.

You don't need to be a furry to have a fursona.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 22, 2017)

Well, you have taken the first step. Technically, the definition of a Furry is a person who has a love of anthropomorphic animals.  There are many manifestations of being a Furry, and there are those that don't involve making a fursona.  You can just appreciate the art form through viewing or creation, you can appreciate the writings by reading or creation, you can like the Fursuiters or Fursuit yourself, you can even just be a fan of anthropomorphic cartoons like the Road Runner or Buggs Bunny.  There are even more ways to be "classified" as a Furry, but I'm sure you have the idea by now.  
I wrote a short piece that was published in the book called Furries Among Us.  It talks about what Fursuiting means to me in relation to the Fandom.  I have a deep love of the Fandom.  It means a great deal to my well being and happiness.  When I first had an appreciation of anthropomorphism as anthropomorphism was back in 1976 while I was attending a Gen Con convention.  There was no Fandom back then and I didn't discover the Fandom existed until 2009.  When I finally found it, it was like a big hole in my life that I didn't know existed, suddenly filled up.  You won't find a more open and accepting group anywhere.  

Right now, you consider yourself an outsider because you are just coming to terms with the possibility of being a Furry.  Trust me... you aren't an outsider and you will be just fine.  It takes a bit of adjusting to the culture, but it doesn't take long.  If you think your parents will have a problem with it, don't tell them at first.  Just keep on doing what you like and when they eventually confront them about it, tell them it is like any other fandom like anime, or Star Trek and that it is just an appreciation of a particular thing, in this case animal anthropomorphism.  Don't dwell on the subject, but don't avoid it.  Above all, don't act embarrassed about it.  Just act like it isn't a big thing.  Your parents will most likely have one of those "Oh, OK" moments.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Hey, I was doing some research so I could better understand the Furry community, and then I ended up creating a Fursona. My only problem is that I've never considered myself a Furry, so I don't know how to react to the feeling I got when my 'sona was complete (which I can't even describe... it was unlike any reaction I've really had before).
> 
> My question is: What do you think of an "outsider" who made a 'sona? Also, what advice do you have (embrace it, move on, etc.)? Given the way my folks act, I'm seriously in a situation here, and I need some help figuring out what comes next.
> 
> Thanks for whatever help you're willing to send my way. Any advice helps!



You make a persona you're a furry


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 22, 2017)

JOIN OR DIE *holds gun at head*


Just playing do what ever you want man and just a piece of advice dont go around tellin people your a furry its just cringy


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> JOIN OR DIE *holds gun at head*
> 
> 
> Just playing do what ever you want man and just a piece of advice dont go around tellin people your a furry its just cringy


I kinda figured. The part of the forum rules that say to expect results like that if you do stuff like that was literally written in black and white


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I kinda figured. The part of the forum rules that say to expect results like that if you do stuff like that was literally written in black and white


Most people dont read the forums rules


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Most people dont read the forums rules


Wouldn't you know it? I've been screwed over before...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 22, 2017)

Why DID you make a 'sona?
Were you just like "Eh, I'm bored, I'll make fursona."
Or more like, "Hey, this stuff looks cool, I wanna do what they're doing."?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> Why DID you make a 'sona?
> Were you just like "Eh, I'm bored, I'll make fursona."
> Or more like, "Hey, this stuff looks cool, I wanna do what they're doing."?


That's the thing... I don't know. What I DID discover, though, is that I actually quite enjoyed it


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That's the thing... I don't know. What I DID discover, though, is that I actually quite enjoyed it


As long as you enjoy what you're doing, it's cool.

(Unless it's hurting people, then you should stop...)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

And THAT is the original reason for this thread... to make sure I WASN'T offending anyone


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> And THAT is the original reason for this thread... to make sure I WASN'T offending anyone


People will get offended over the slightest things, it's just life.

Quote from my grandma: "There will always be people who love you, and there will always be people who hate you."

Quote from Kurt Cobain: "I'd rather be hated for who I am, than loved for who I am not."


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Well, SJW Furries aside.
Smells Like Team Spirit!


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 22, 2017)

> How would you respond?


Well, I wont :^)


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Well, I wont :^)


That's fine by me... I think the gist is to just accept it already. I guess I'm a Furry? That feels so weird to type


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> That's fine by me... I think the gist is to just accept it already. I guess I'm a Furry? That feels so weird to type


That's always a funny feeling. It pretty much comes down to how you define yourself. I had the opposite situation. Where I wanted to be a furry but I didn't know how. Until I realized there was practically nothing to it.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> That's always a funny feeling. It pretty much comes down to how you define yourself. I had the opposite situation. Where I wanted to be a furry but I didn't know how. Until I realized there was practically nothing to it.


It's just not a description I ever foresaw following my name... "Hi, my name is Joe, and I'm a furry!"
At least I can honestly say that the art is worth it, though


----------



## Karatine (Feb 22, 2017)

W


Crimson_Steel17 said:


> It's just not a description I ever foresaw following my name... "Hi, my name is Joe, and I'm a furry!"


Well don't worry, that feeling will wear off. Whether or not you accept it. But if you do, you might want to enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 22, 2017)

Been there, done that, I think the first person I told that I was a furry was my bloggy bro, turns out he was one as well.
Now we talk about furry shit in front of our parents cause they have no idea what a furry is.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

We're talking about a family that doesn't approve of my YouTube channel because the don't know what YouTube is... why do I get the feeling that they would have the same reaction, and then it would get worse when they actually learned about the fetishes of some furries? They're the type to assume that the worst of a community is the average of the same community. No offense, but if I roll with it, my family is nonethewiser


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Honestly, though. Take someone already having something of an identity crisis, and then tell them "oh, btw you're a furry" when they were never expecting that. I'm surprised I've handled this as well as I have thus far


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 22, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> I think the gist is to just accept it already. I guess I'm a Furry? That feels so weird to type


Don't overthink it - in the end, it's a hobby, not a religion or sexual orientation. Enjoy the fandom the way you can and drop out of it if you feel like it, no rules at all.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

I know, but not many others outside of the fandom do. Trust me, the only reason I didn't think that before is because I try not to judge anything I don't know... and I learned a little bit by specifically doing research so I COULD understand the fandom better


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 22, 2017)

If your parents find out, just act like it's something normal. If they look into it too much and find the people with fetishes, just say they're a minority and don't represent most of the people. It's relatively easy to say you like the art, and not the fetishy stuff. Compared to being a Therianthrope, that is. People like me are weird, we actually think we're non-human, albeit in a non-physical way.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

And once again, I am schooled by a situation that outclasses my own in every aspect... You do have a point, though


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 22, 2017)

Life is full of bullshit and nice things. People are arrogant by default, even when they try to be humble. Like everyone said, don't worry too much about whether or not you're a Furry. Know what you enjoy and enjoy it in spite of what other people think.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 22, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Life is full of bullshit and nice things. People are arrogant by default, even when they try to be humble. Like everyone said, don't worry too much about whether or not you're a Furry. Know what you enjoy and enjoy it in spite of what other people think.


...Okay!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 23, 2017)

So, erm...
What else are you into?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> So, erm...
> What else are you into?



Don't ask for answers to the doors that you do not wish to see


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Feb 23, 2017)

I mean like shows, or games, or books...
Not fetishes ( -_-)
You know what I mean


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Don't ask for answers to the doors that you do not wish to see


You must've seen some serious crap to assume that  weird fetishes would come in reply to that.



Leoni Zheitk said:


> So, erm...
> What else are you into?


I play video games quite a bit... when I was dealing with my roommate, I started broadcasting on Twitch quite often... since then I've scaled back. I also play competitive Magic The Gathering- not on the Pro Tour, although I think that would be fun, but I do participate regularly in tournaments at local card shops, especially midnight prereleases when a new set will come out (it's almost equatable for me to going to a major con for some suiters... it's just a really big, really cool deal)! 



Leoni Zheitk said:


> Not fetishes ( -_-)


I kinda gathered that, but if I did have any weird fetishes I don't think this is where they would want to be heard. Also, I didn't think it was possible to have a weird fetish if, a.) You're a virgin, so you don't know what you like; or b.) You're too damn new to even know what any of the fetishes are... and please don't elaborate on my behalf


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> You must've seen some serious crap to assume that  weird fetishes would come in reply to that.
> 
> 
> I play video games quite a bit... when I was dealing with my roommate, I started broadcasting on Twitch quite often... since then I've scaled back. I also play competitive Magic The Gathering- not on the Pro Tour, although I think that would be fun, but I do participate regularly in tournaments at local card shops, especially midnight prereleases when a new set will come out (it's almost equatable for me to going to a major con for some suiters... it's just a really big, really cool deal)!
> ...



Furries and depravity can easily go hand-in-hand my amigos


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Furries and depravity can easily go hand-in-hand my amigos


Not so obvious from what I've seen... either that or major news outlets have decided that one's furriness is unimportant until it is. I mean, have you ever seen a headline that said "Local Furry Indicted on Counts of Depraved Indifference Murder" or something similar? My point being that if the 2 properties go hand-in-hand then either it's a mild case of depravity, or the news just overlooks it


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Not so obvious from what I've seen... either that or major news outlets have decided that one's furriness is unimportant until it is. I mean, have you ever seen a headline that said "Local Furry Indicted on Counts of Depraved Indifference Murder" or something similar? My point being that if the 2 properties go hand-in-hand then either it's a mild case of depravity, or the news just overlooks it



Oh you sweet, sweet summer child you. I envy you


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Oh you sweet, sweet summer child you. I envy you


What's the old adage? "Be careful, or you'll turn green with envy"


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

When you see how quickly crimson fell into the fandom.


----------



## Alex K (Mar 13, 2017)

Aint you supposed to like yourself tho?


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> When you see how quickly crimson fell into the fandom.


Read my title- I didn't fall, I jumped feet first


----------



## Multoran (Mar 13, 2017)

Eh, I still don't know whether or not I'm *really* part of the fandom.
I just came up with a sona, gave it/ him a name, and had some art made of it/ him.
I pretty much handle myself and others here in such a way that is comparable to how I would do so elsewhere.
-
So who cares.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 13, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Eh, I still don't know whether or not I'm *really* part of the fandom.
> I just came up with a sona, gave it/ him a name, and had some art made of it/ him.
> I pretty much handle myself and others here in such a way that is comparable to how I would do so elsewhere.
> -
> So who cares.


My man!  **Raises hand for high five**


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> My man!  **Raises hand for high five**


----------

